# عاوزة افهم بس



## سبحان ربى (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

وسلامه ونعمه لجمييع الاخوة المسيحين


انا لسه داخله المنتدى جديد فأنا مش لحقت اقرأ جميع المواضيع بس انا متلغبطه جدا او انا مش فاهمه 
فممكن حد بس يفهمنى وانا مش اقصد اى حاجه بس والله انا بس عاوزة افهم
ولو الموضوع دة كان مشروح قبل كدة استأذن بس اى حد يحطلى اللينك او يقولى اسم الموضوع وانا حدور عليه

هل المسيح عليه السلام ابن الله ام هو الله نفسه وما هى قصه الصلب وما الهدف منها ؟

ولكم جزيل الشكر

وعندى رجاء ..  محدش يستخدم مصلحات ياعنى يكون التفسير بسيط بعد كدة تفسير اى مصلحات ثم يليها استخدامها


----------



## سبحان ربى (6 أكتوبر 2008)

أة وفى حاجة لو كنت كتبت الموضوع دة فى غير مكانه ارجو ان تعذرونى وان تأمروننى بوضعه فى المكان الصحيح  
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام و نعمة

اهلا بك

ابن اللة يعنى منسوب للة وليس انا اللة ولد المسيح  فهذى التخاريف ليس لنا علاقة بها 


وابن اللة = اللة ونحن نقول ابن اللة على المسيح  اللة الظاهر فى الجسد 

وفائدة الصليب والهدف منة تقدرى تشوفى بنفسك معجزات الشفاء واخارج الشيطان باسم المسيح وبصليبة 

هل كان ضرورياً أن


يصلب....




سيدنا المسيح؟

نعم، قارئي الكريم، كان ضرورياً أن يُصلب الرب يسوع المسيح ليتمم عمل الفداء الذي أتى من أجله إلى العالم، كي يتبرر كل من يؤمن من الجنس البشري من خطيئته بواسطة صلبه وموته نيابة عنه، ثم قيامته ظافراً منتصراً.
إذ أن موت المسيح على الصليب كان كفارة، أو بمثابة ذبيحة لمغفرة الخطايا. فالمسيح البار مات على الصليب بدلاً من الناس الخطاة حتى يتبرروا هم بموته، أي يتحرروا أو يتخلّصوا من الخطيئة. فالخطيئة دخلت إلى العالم بواسطة آدم الأول، والخلاص من الخطيئة هو بواسطة آدم الأخير أي المسيح، كما جاء في الكتاب المقدس "لأنه كما في آدم يموت الجميع هكذا في المسيح سيُحيا الجميع"(1كورنثوس22:15).
عندما نرجع إلى الكتاب المقدس، نقرأ في سفر التكوين قصة الخليقة ومن ضمنها قصة تعدي أبوينا الأولين آدم وحواء لوصية الله. فنلاحظ أن آدم وحواء أخطآ منذ بداية الخليقة، وبعصيانهما ومخالفتهما شرائع الله دخلت الخطيئة إلى العالم. ومفاد ذلك كما ورد في سفر التكوين، أنه بعد ما خلق الله آدم وحواء ووضعهما في جنة عدن، أوصاهما أن يأكلا من كل شجر الجنة ما عدا شجرة معرفة الخير والشر. ولكن آدم وحواء لم يطيعا، بل عصيا أوامر الله وأكلا من الشجرة المحرّمة. فغضب الله عليهما وعلى الحية التي أغرت آدم وحواء، وقال للحية: "ملعونة أنتِ من جميع البهائم ومن جميع وحوش البرية. على بطنك تسعين وتراباً تأكلين كل أيام حياتك. وأضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة، وبين نسلك ونسلها، هو يسحق رأسك وأنت تسحقين عقبه" (تكوين 14:3و15).
وغضب الله على آدم وحواء وطردهما من الجنة. من هنا بدأت خطيئة الإنسان، فأصبح الناس يتوارثون الطبيعة الخاطئة عن أبويهم آدم وحواء. وهنا كان الوعد من الله بأنه سيرسل المسيح من نسل المرأة (أي من عذراء وليس من نسل رجل) ليسحق رأس الحية، أي الشيطان. ويشير الكتاب المقدس بهذا الصدد إلى أن كل الناس خطاة فيقول: "الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله" (رومية 23:3). ونقرأ أيضاً في الرسالة إلى رومية: "من أجل ذلك كأنما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم، وبالخطيئة الموت، وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس، إذ أخطأ الجميع" (رومية 12:5). وبما أن الجميع خطاة لا يستطيعون تتميم وصايا الله، فقد حاول بعض منهم في العهد القديم، أي قبل مجيء المسيح، لأن يكفروا عن خطاياهم بطرق مختلفة.
وبالرجوع إلى العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس، نلاحظ أن الذبائح كانت تقدّّم لله علامة للتكفير عن الخطايا والتوبة إلى الله. وكانت تلك الذبائح تُقدَّم بطرق مختلفة، فنلاحظ أن نوحاً قدّم ذبائح لله، "وبنى نوح مذبحاً للرب. وأخذ من كل البهائم الطاهرة ومن كل الطيور الطاهرة وأصعد محرقات على المذبح" (تكوين 20:8).
كما أن الله عندما أراد أن يختبر إيمان إبراهيم الخليل، طلب منه أن يقدّم ابنه ذبيحة له. وعندما همّ إبراهيم بذبح ابنه، افتداه الله، فأرسل كبشاً قدّمه إبراهيم ذبيحة لله بدل ابنه.


ما علاقة هذه الذبائح بموت المسيح؟

إن تلك الذبائح والحملان كانت تُقدَّم للتكفير عن الخطايا، ولكنها في الوقت نفسه كانت تشير أو بالأحرى ترمز إلى المسيح، الذي سفك دمه بدلاً عن الخطاة. ويقول الكتاب المقدس: "... بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة" (عبرانيين 22:9). فالمسيح الذي يُشار إليه بأنه "حمل الله"، هو الذي وعد الله بإرساله، ليضع حداً لعهد الذبائح والمحرقات، ويفتدي العالم بذبيحة واحدة هي المسيح نفسه، ويشير الكتاب المقدس إلى المسيح: "هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم".
"الذي حمل هو نفسه (أي المسيح) خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة (أي على الصليب)، لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر، الذي بجلدته (أي بضرباته) شُفيتم" (1بطرس 24:2)، "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يوحنا 16:3).


الصليب حقيقة تاريخية

لقد مات المسيح مصلوباً من أجل خطايانا، ودُفن، وقام في اليوم الثالث حسب نبوءات التوراة المقدسة.
فقد جاء في إشعياء 4:53-6 النبوءة التالية:
"لكن أحزاننا حملها، وأوجاعنا تحمَّلها. ونحن حسبناه مصاباً مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً. وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا، مسحوق لأجل آثامنا، تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا. كلنا كغنم ضللنا، مِلنا كل واحد إلى طريقه، والرب وضع عليه (على المسيح المصلوب) إثم جميعنا".
وقد قال الرب يسوع المسيح عن نفسه، بأنه سيُصلب، والمسيح أصدق الصادقين.
"من ذلك الوقت ابتدأ يسوع يُظْهِر لتلاميذه أنه ينبغي أن يذهب إلى أورشليم، ويتألم كثيراً من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة، ويُقتل، وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم" (متى 21:16).
عندما كان الرب يسوع المسيح على أرضنا أجرى معجزات كثيرة، ولو أنه أراد أن ينجي نفسه من الصليب لفعل، ولم يكن أحد يستطيع أن يصلبه لو أنه رفض، لكنه جاء من أجل فدائنا على الصليب. لقد قال عن نفسه إنه جاء لكي يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك.. جاء ليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين. وقال عن نفسه: "أنا هو الراعي الصالح والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف"، فالسيد المسيح جاء ليخلصنا بذبيحة نفسه.


في الصليب تمت المصالحـــة

في الصليب تلاقى عدل الله مع حبه لنا ورحمته بنا نحن البشر. وكل الجنس البشري يستحق عقاب الله ويحتاج إلى غفرانه. والرب يسوع المسيح جاء إلى أرضنا وأخذ جسد إنسان، ومات من أجلنا ليدفع أجرة خطايانا حتى يصالحنا مع الله أبينا.
عندما نتوب مؤمنين بفداء المسيح، يرحمنا الله ويمنحنا الغفران على أساس الصليب وليس لأي صلاح فينا، أو اعتماد على أي أعمال برِّ نقدِّمها.
لو أن مذنباً وقف أمام القاضي وقال: "يا سيدي القاضي سأقدم كل أموالي للفقراء.. أطلقني حراً".
لقال القاضي: "أعطِ أموالك للفقراء كما تشاء، وفي وسعك أن تفعل الخير الذي تريده، ولكن العقوبة يجب أن تحلّ عليك لأنك مذنب".
إن كل الأعمال الصالحة التي نعملها لا يمكن أن توفي العدل الإلهي حقه، إذ أننا مهما عملنا من أعمال صالحة، لا نستطيع أن ننال مغفرة الخطايا، ونظل عاجزين عن تخليص أنفسنا.


العلاج هو في كفارة المسيح بموته بديلاً عنا.

إن الرب يسوع المسيح هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد، وقدّم نفسه فداءً لخطايانا. وقد قَبِل الله كفارته الكريمة، فأقامه من الأموات ورفعه إلى السماء وأجلسه عن يمينه. إن الصليب وسيلة مصالحة العدل الإلهي مع الرحمة الإلهية.


والصليب وسيلة شفاعة

فنحن نحتاج إلى شفيع لم يخطئ، يمكنه أن يمثِّل الله ويمثِّل البشر في نفس الوقت، كما تمنى أيوب متأسفاً: "ليس بيننا مصالح يضع يده على كلينا" (أيوب 33:9). ولكن الرب يسوع المسيح صالحنا مع الله أبينا، "لأنه يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الإنسان يسوع المسيح الذي بذل نفسه فدية لأجل الجميع" (1تيموثاوس 5:2).


الصليب ضرورة لخلاصك الآن

لقد دفع الرب يسوع المسيح، بدمه الثمين، أجرة خطاياك، ليمنحك حياة جديدة ويخلق فيك قلباً نقياً.
وقد صالحك الله في الرب يسوع المسيح إذ جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية خطية لأجلك حتى تفوز أنت برضى الله وتنعم بيقين الحياة الأبدية.
والآن.. تعال إلى صليب الرب يسوع المسيح معترفاً لله بعجزك عن أن تخلص نفسك. واقبل كفارة الرب يسوع المسيح لأجلك. حتى تنعم بغفران الخطايا وتفوز بالحياة الأبدية.


سلام ونعمة


----------



## al kharek (6 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام المسيح اخت سبحان ربي كل سينه و انتي طيبه  اخي نور و نعمه سلام المسيح معك
ده رابط عن المسيح هو الله 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223
وده رابط عن الصلب 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10815

سلامووووووووووو


----------



## noornoor (7 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

 أردت فقط أن أسجل شكرى للأخوة المسيحين الذين سبقوا بالرد على الأخت سبحان ربى ، لأن هذا ماأردت معرفته منذ تسجيلى بالمنتدى ولكن حظى السىء وقعنى فى قسم او منتدى حوار الأديان الحوار الاسلامى، حيث عوملت انا وعقيدتى أسوأ معاملة جعلتنى ارغب بالغاء تسجيلى ولكن صودف رؤيتى لهذا الموضوع الذى يتناسب مع ما أردت معرفته ، شكرا لرد الأخت  نور ونعمة المبسط ..


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بالعفو 
لكن انا ولد 

سلام المسيح


----------



## Mor Antonios (7 أكتوبر 2008)

noornoor قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أردت فقط أن أسجل شكرى للأخوة المسيحين الذين سبقوا بالرد على الأخت سبحان ربى ، لأن هذا ماأردت معرفته منذ تسجيلى بالمنتدى ولكن حظى السىء وقعنى فى قسم او منتدى حوار الأديان الحوار الاسلامى، حيث عوملت انا وعقيدتى أسوأ معاملة جعلتنى ارغب بالغاء تسجيلى ولكن صودف رؤيتى لهذا الموضوع الذى يتناسب مع ما أردت معرفته ، شكرا لرد الأخت نور ونعمة المبسط ..


* اهلا بك :*
*اذا كان هناك من تتضايق من اجوبة او يضايقك ..فهذا المنتدى عادل..اذهب الى قسم الشكاوي واعرض شكوتك هناك والاخوة المباركين سوف يتصرفون بسرعة..الرب يباركك*


----------



## سبحان ربى (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

وسلامه ونعمه لجميع الاخوة المسيحيين 

اشكر جدا الاخ نور ونعمه  و ah kharek    وباقى الاعضااء

بس انا فى حاجات مش قدرت افهمها  كنت بس لو تسمحوا لى شرحها او وضع اللينك لو كان الموضوع مكرر
وهو قصه الحيه ؟؟ وقصه خطأ سيدنا أدم وسيدتنا حواء
 وكان عندى طلب وارجو عدم فهمى بطريقه خاطئه هو تأجيل وضع نصوص من الانجيل 1_ لانى قد أفهمها فهم خاطىء  
2_لاننى يصعب عليا فهم معظم الكلمات 

ففى البدايه حتى افهم.. بعد ذلك لكم مطلق الحريه ولكن حتى لا أتشتت فى الفهم

ولكم كثيير الشكر ..


----------



## al kharek (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام المسيح اخت سبحان ربي 
و يدوم صليب الاخوه 

1_ قصه الحيه : الحيه في الكتاب المقدس رمز للشيطان ...فالشيطان اغوي حواء انها تعصي الله 
و تأكل من الشجره اللي ربنا أمر الا تأكل منها ...فاكلت و اعطت زوجها.

فلعن الله الحيه لانها سبب الغوايه ... 

2_خطأ ادم و حواء : الله خلق ادم  و اخذ ضلع من جنب ادم و جعل له حواء ..فكانت معين و نظير له 

امر الله أدم و حواء ان يأكلوا من كل شجر الجنه الا شجره معرفه الخير و الشر.
حصل ان الشيطان شكك حواء في كلام الله فقال لها هو صحيح ربنا قال لا تأكلوا من كل شجر الجنه..فردت عليه حواء لآ ده نأكل من كل الشجر الا واحده فقط.. فقال لها لا تخافي مش هتموتي ..ده انتي لو أكلتي هتصيري مثل الله عارفه الخير و الشر 
فحواء نظرت للشجره وجدتها شهيه للاكل و بهجه للعيون .فأكلت و اعطت جوزها ادم.
اللي حصل انهم فتحت اعيونهم و عرفوا انهم عاريين ..فأتكسفوا و غطوا نفسهم

ادم و حواء عملوا اكثر من خطيئه وليس فقط العصيان ..لو تحبي معرفتهم هناك اخ كتبهم من كتاب للانبا يؤانس . 

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## holiness (7 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة مع جميع الاحبة .. † † 

الاخت الفاضلة " سبحان ربي " الف مرحب فيكي .. منتدانا يرحب بجميع الضيوف من كافة الاديان والمذاهب إن لم نكن اخوان في الدين فنحن اخوان في الانســانية احلى تحية مني اللك .. 
ان الموضوع مكرر .. ولكن في الاعادة في افادة .. ونحن مستعدين ان نعيد الاجوبة كل الاوقات فهذا واجب علينا .. 

ولكن بالنسبة الى سؤالك .. 



> هل المسيح عليه السلام ابن الله ام هو الله نفسه وما هى قصه الصلب وما الهدف منها ؟



فان هذه الفكرة المغلوطة عند الاحبة المسلمين فنحن كمسيحيين نؤمن بان الاله لم يلد ولم يولد فحاشا لله ان يكون له ولد .. ولكن معنى ابن الله ليس بمفهوم التناسلي او الولادة بالمفهوم البشري .. فان ابن الله اي يعني انه نابع من عند الاله فان المسيح الكلمة المتجسدة ولهذا قيل عنه ابن  .. وكما يقول العرب بنات شفاتي .. فان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد .. 

اما عن قصة الصلب .. 

في الصلب اصبح فداء البشرية فعندما مات المسيح على الصليب دفع اجرة الخطية ، وعندما قام المسيح من الاموات فاصبحت لنا حياة جديدة في المسيح يسوع 

و اتمنى يكون الشرح واضح .. واي سؤال يخطر على بالك نحن في الخدمة ومستعدين لمجاوبة اي سؤال 

و الرب يباركك


----------



## من العرب (7 أكتوبر 2008)

نقاش جميل 

عندي سؤال وانا متاابع 

المسيح مات ثلاثه أيام 
من يرزق ومن يحيي وميت  في هذه الأيام الثلاثه 

؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / من العرب
+++ اللاهوت لا يموت ، ولا يولد ولا يأكل ولا يشرب ولا ينام . + بل إن كل هذه الأشياء حدثت للناسوت ، الذى إتحد به اللاهوت وجعله ناسوتاً خصوصياً له .
+++ سيكون من الأفضل لو أن سيادتك تصفحت فى هذا المندى ، المواضيع التى تتحدث عن الأساسيات ، مثل التجسد الإلهى ، فإن ذلك سيكسبك شمولية فى التفكير ، وستكون أول المستفيدين من ذلك ، فى نقاشاتك وحواراتك .


----------



## من العرب (7 أكتوبر 2008)

قد اكون ثقيل عليك ولاكن احتملني 

انا هناا لست عالم شخص من عامه الناس يرد ان يعرف الطريق الحق 

لا اعرف كيف ابحث في المنتدى عن الأشياء التي قلت 

 اللاهوت
والناسوت 

فهمني بختصار شيد


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ من العرب
اطرح سؤالك في موضوع منفصل و لا تشتت هذا الموضوع


----------



## سبحان ربى (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

وسلام ونعمه لجمــيع الاخوى المسيحين 


احب اولا ان اشكر كل من ساعدنى  واهتم بالرد على 
وشكرا للأخ ah kharek على شرحه المبسط والذى استطعت الفهم منه انه قد حرم على ادم وحواء من الأكل من شجرة معينه  فى الجنه وكان بأمر من الله ولكن الشيطان اغوى حواء فأكلت منها واعطت لزوجها فأخطىء هو الاخر بأكله منها
صحح لى ان كنت مخطئه فى فهمى وجزاك الله كل خير وسلام

أما بالنسبه للأخ holiness  فأشكرك على ترحيبك وفعلا فى النهاية نحن اخوة فى الانسانيه لك كثير الشكر
وفعلا بالنسه لى كان لى كثير من الافكار المغلوطه حول العقيدة المسيحيه فاتمنى ان يتسع صدركم لى وان كان سؤالى مكرر ارجو فقط وضع اللينك او وضع اسم الموضوع وانا سوف ابحث عنه وبارككم الله جميعا

الان اعتقد انى قد فهمت قصه الشيطان مع سيدنا أدم وسيدتنا حواء  وكان رمز الشطان هو الحيه
وأنهم قد أخطئوا 
فهل عفا الله عنهم ام ماذا ؟  وهل سيدنا المسيح له علاقه بهما وما سبب نزوله ؟ وأريد ان افهم اكثر عن كونه كلمه الله
فما اعرفه ان سيدنا ادم ايضا كان بكلمه الله فقال له كن فكان
ارجوكم صححوا لى ولا تؤاخذونى ان كنت اخطأت فى شىء 

وربنا يجازيكم كل خير


----------



## سبحان ربى (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ولى سؤال أخر وان كنت متشتته فأعذرونى 
وأنا اعيد قراءة الكلام مرة اخرة لم افهم ماهى شجرة الخير والشر هل هذا كان اسمها ؟؟
وحذرهما الله منها 
وهل كانوا يعرفوا معنى الخطيئه او الصواب والخطأ  
واذا كانوا يعرفوا انها خطيئه وفعلوها واستحقوا العقاب عليها فما كان عقابهما 

ارجو الا أشتتكم ايضا فى الرد كما انا مشتته فى الاسئله ولكنى مهتمه كثير بالمعرفه 
وربنا يباركـكـم جميعا


----------



## al kharek (7 أكتوبر 2008)

سبحان ربى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> وسلام ونعمه لجمــيع الاخوى المسيحين
> ...



سلام المسيح 
اهلا اخت سبحان ربي ربنا معاكي 
1_الله لم يعفوا عنهم بدليل طردهم من الجنه 
2_ المسيح هو الله  ..سبب نزوله او تجسده هو الفداء لان ادم أخطئ واتحكم عليه بالموت 
ولان الله عادل و رحيم كان لازم ينفذ كلامه ..بموت و هلاك ادم الابدي ..لكن الله رحيم ..وعشان كده نفذ الله الحكم في ابنه الوحيد اذ كان لابد للفادي ان يكون بلا خطيئه ..وان يكون غير محدود لان الخطيئه غير محدوده و ان يكون بشر لان البشر هو الذي اخطأ ..فأذخذ الله جسد و اتحد بطبيعته الالهيه ..وتم الفداء.
3_ كونه كلمه الله تعني (اللغوس) اي عقل الله الناطق و نطق الله العاقل والعقل الاعظم و النطق الاعظم 
4_ ارجوا لا تخلطي بين كلام القران و كلام المسيح ..لان المسيح نفخ في تراب نسمه حياه فخلق ادم.

ربنا معاكي.


----------



## al kharek (7 أكتوبر 2008)

سبحان ربى قال:


> ولى سؤال أخر وان كنت متشتته فأعذرونى
> وأنا اعيد قراءة الكلام مرة اخرة لم افهم ماهى شجرة الخير والشر هل هذا كان اسمها ؟؟
> وحذرهما الله منها
> وهل كانوا يعرفوا معنى الخطيئه او الصواب والخطأ
> ...



1_ كان اسمها شجره معرفه الخير و الشر او كما سماها الكتاب شجره معرفه الخير و الشر
وحذرهما الله منها

2_العقاب انه متي اكل منها يموت..والموت مش المقصود به انفصال الروح عن الجسد ..لكن الموت له اشكال كثيره اهمها الانفصال عن الله لانه مصدر الحياه فطرد من الجنه التي كانت تجمعه مع الله
الموت الابدي ..يعني ان مصيره الابدي انه يذهب لجهنم للابد ..والموت الادبي ..فقد سيطرته علي الطبيعه .

اهلا بك و ربنا معاكي .


----------



## سبحان ربى (7 أكتوبر 2008)

فى البدايه أود الاعتذار اذا كنت خلطت بيل القران او الانجيل .. فكما قلت لك انا أحاول فقط المعرفة فلا تؤاخذنى ولك منى الاعتذرا والتصحيح لى حتى استطيع فهم العقيدة بشكل صحيح

ولك كل الشكر على الرد والاهتمام

ولكنى اعتقد انى قد فهمت الكلام بشكل خاطىء أو بشكل صحيح ارجو ان  توضح لى 
واذا اخطأت تقولى وتشير الى اى نقطه اخطأت فى فهمى .. 
تشوشت افكارى كثييييرا عندما قلت لى "
ولان الله عادل و رحيم كان لازم ينفذ كلامه ..بموت و هلاك ادم الابدي ..لكن الله رحيم ..وعشان كده نفذ الله الحكم في ابنه الوحيد اذ كان لابد للفادي ان يكون بلا خطيئه ..وان يكون غير محدود لان الخطيئه غير محدوده و ان يكون بشر لان البشر هو الذي اخطأ ..فأذخذ الله جسد و اتحد بطبيعته الالهيه ..وتم الفداء.
"
فما استطعت فهمه هو ان الله ليس له ابن وان ابن الله .. كمثلا ابن النيل  او بطريقه اوضح هو جزء من الله
كما قيل لى 
فهل نزل هذا الجزء من الله لكى يتم فيه الحكم الذى حكمه الله على سيدنا ادم وهو المسيح عليه السلام  
....... 
وفدااء لمن لسيدنا ادم .. ام لذريته 
وهل  كان يعلم سيدنا ادم معنى الخطيئه  .. ولماذا لم يعفو الله عنه .. وهل الله عفو .. ام يجب للعفو مقابل
او هل الله غفور .. ولكى يفغر الله يجب ان نبذل شىء ما ؟؟؟ 
وهل ما فهمتة ان استغفار الانسان لله لا يجوز 
انا مشتته جدا  .. ارجو توضيح  الاموور لىى ولا تؤاخذنى فى اى اخطاء فأنا لا أقصدها والله يعلم
ومع العلم ان هناك فرق بين العفو والغفران 

واذا كان الله عفو وغفور ويعلم طبيعه الانسان لانه هو من خلقه واعتقد ان الانسان بطبعه مخطىء 
 فهل المخطىء لا يمح له بقبول الاعتذار

ولك جزييل الشكر واجوو ان تفهمنى كما افكر  وتعلم اذا كان اى من اخطاء تضايقكم فى كلامى فافعلموا انها بسبب جهل منى فى عقيدتكم 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

سبحان ربى قال:


> فى البدايه أود الاعتذار اذا كنت خلطت بيل القران او الانجيل .. فكما قلت لك انا أحاول فقط المعرفة فلا تؤاخذنى ولك منى الاعتذرا والتصحيح لى حتى استطيع فهم العقيدة بشكل صحيح
> 
> ولك كل الشكر على الرد والاهتمام
> 
> ...





سلام المسيح


*هذا هو سوالك *

*واذا كان الله عفو وغفور ويعلم طبيعه الانسان لانه هو من خلقه واعتقد ان الانسان بطبعه مخطىء 
 فهل المخطىء لا يمح له بقبول الاعتذار*

*الاجابة *

مش موضوع اعتذار اللة لما قال لادام ان اكلت من هذى الشجرة موتا تموت  (يقصد بها موت روحى)

يعنى انفصال عن اللة لان اللة لا قدوس لا يعرف خطية وادام كان قد اخطا ولهذا كان لابد من موت وتضحية 

لان اجرة الخطية موت 

فتجسد اللة اتيا الى العالم فى يسوع المسيح الناصرى 

الذى مات وقام لانة اللة 

واضح كلامى 

اى سوال لاتترددى 

سلام المسيح


----------



## Aksios (7 أكتوبر 2008)

> فما استطعت فهمه هو ان الله ليس له ابن وان ابن الله .. كمثلا ابن النيل او بطريقه اوضح هو جزء من الله
> كما قيل لى



الله لا يتجزأ
لكن الله هو اب و ابن و روح قدس
اى الاب الله الكائن الابن الكلمة الناطق الروح القدس روح الله مثال صغير 
انتى كأنسانه لكى كيان (الاقنوم الاول) لكى عقل و كلمة (الاقنوم الثانى) لكى روح (الاقنوم الثالث)



> فهل نزل هذا الجزء من الله لكى يتم فيه الحكم الذى حكمه الله على سيدنا ادم وهو المسيح عليه السلام
> .......
> وفدااء لمن لسيدنا ادم .. ام لذريته



الله اعطى اول وعد لادم و للبشرية كلها "نسل المرأه يسحق رأس الحيه"
من هو نسل المراه ... السيد المسيح 
من هى الحيه .... الشيطان
بمعنى المسيح سوف يأتى ليسحق الشيطان و يرجع ادم و ذريته مره اخرى اليه



> وهل كان يعلم سيدنا ادم معنى الخطيئه


لقد نبهه الله و قال له "من جميع شجر الجنه تأكل اما شجره معرفه الخير و الشر فلا تأكل منها لان يوم تأكل منها موتا تموتا"
فقد حذره الله 



> ولماذا لم يعفو الله عنه .. وهل الله عفو .. ام يجب للعفو مقابل
> او هل الله غفور .. ولكى يفغر الله يجب ان نبذل شىء ما ؟؟؟
> وهل ما فهمتة ان استغفار الانسان لله لا يجوز



الله طبعا رحيم و غفور لو لم يكن الله رحيم مكنش اعطى ادم وعد الخلاص 
و ان لم يكن الله عفور مكنش تجسد و يصلب ليمحى الخطية



> فهل المخطىء لا يمح له بقبول الاعتذار


لقد وضع الله قانون و هو يوم تأكل من الشجره موتا تموتا
و قد خالف القانون فهل يرجع الله عن ما وضعه
مثال بسيط
الحكومه تقول اللى يسرق سوف يدخل السجن
و جاء واحد و سرق فرجع و قال انا اسف 
فهل سوف تعفو عنه الحكومه؟؟ ام يجب ان يقضى فتره الحكم عليه؟؟؟

فقد اخطأ ادم و كان لازم يقضى فتره العقوبه التى كانت عليه و كانت عقوبه ابديه
اى موت ابدى
لكن من محبة ربنا اراد اعاده ادم و ذريته مره اخرى
"لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له حياه ابديه"


ارجو اكون وضحت النقط الاساسيه
سلام المسيح


----------



## سبحان ربى (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك كثيير 
وبما انك اعطيتنى اذن السؤال بكرم من عندك فارجو الا اثقل عليكم ابدا وان اكون محل ترحاب كما اشعر الان 


ما هى  معنى الخطيه او الخطيئه ؟

وما معنى الاستغفار والتوبه ولا اعرف هل هذة الكلمتان صحيحتان ام لا ؟
وماهى شروطها ؟


 فما استطعت فهمه هو ان الله ليس له ابن وان ابن الله .. كمثلا ابن النيل او بطريقه اوضح هو جزء من الله
كما قيل لى 
فهل نزل هذا الجزء من الله لكى يتم فيه الحكم الذى حكمه الله على سيدنا ادم وهو المسيح عليه السلام 
وفدااء لمن لسيدنا ادم .. ام لذريته 
وهل كان يعلم سيدنا ادم معنى الخطيئه .. ولماذا لم يعفو الله عنه .. وهل الله عفو .. ام يجب للعفو مقابل
او هل الله غفور .. ولكى يفغر الله يجب ان نبذل شىء ما ؟؟؟ 
وهل ما فهمتة ان استغفار الانسان لله لا يجوز 



 وسلام  الله معكم  جميعا


----------



## سبحان ربى (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مشاركتى الاخيرة كتبت قبل ان اقرا مشاركت الاخ الكريم  "" ربنا موجود ""


ما هى معنى الخطيه او الخطيئه ؟

وما معنى الاستغفار والتوبه ولا اعرف هل هذة الكلمتان صحيحتان ام لا ؟
وماهى شروطها ؟

وما الفرق بين الغفران والعفو؟

وهل يجب ان يتم العفو او الغفران بمقابل  ؟؟ وأعتقد انه يجب تفسير كل من كلمتى العفو والغفران ؟

ولكم جزييل الشكر


----------



## Aksios (7 أكتوبر 2008)

> ما هى معنى الخطيه او الخطيئه ؟


انك تبعد عن الله القدوس
فالله قدوس و نحن على صورته و مثاله فيجب ان نكون مثل ابينا السماوى
"كونوا كاملين كما ان اباكم الذى فى السموات هو كامل"
فالخطيه ضد الله و تبعدنا عن الله لكننا نقدر نرجع عنها بالتوبه و الاعتراف
"ان اعترفتم بخطاياكم فهو امين و عادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا"



> وما معنى الاستغفار والتوبه ولا اعرف هل هذة الكلمتان صحيحتان ام لا ؟



التوبه ان ترجع الى الله مره اخرى و تترك الخطيه و تجحد الشيطان برجوعك مره اخرى للرب
و التوبه فى المسيحيه تتم عن طريق سر التوبه و الاعتراف 
"السماء تفرح بخاطئ واحد يتوب اكثر من 99 بارا لا يحتاجون الى توبه"



> وماهى شروطها ؟


ان تكون التوبه من قلبك بجد و تكون ندمت على الخطيه اللى عملتها




> فهل نزل هذا الجزء من الله لكى يتم فيه الحكم الذى حكمه الله على سيدنا ادم وهو المسيح عليه السلام
> وفدااء لمن لسيدنا ادم .. ام لذريته


قولت فى المشاركه اللى فاتت ليا ان الله لا يتجزأ و وضحت ليكى ارجو مراجعه المشاكه رقم21



> وهل كان يعلم سيدنا ادم معنى الخطيئه .. ولماذا لم يعفو الله عنه .. وهل الله عفو .. ام يجب للعفو مقابل
> او هل الله غفور .. ولكى يفغر الله يجب ان نبذل شىء ما ؟؟؟
> وهل ما فهمتة ان استغفار الانسان لله لا يجوز



قمت بالاجابه على الاسئله دى بالتمام فى المشاركه 21 ارجو قرأه المشاركه

سلام المسيح


----------



## سبحان ربى (7 أكتوبر 2008)

وهناك شىء اخر واعتذر مرة اخرى لتشتتى  ولكن كرمكم من سمح لى بالتحدث بحريه والسؤال فى اى شىء
فلكم كثيير الشكر على هذا 

اخر الكريم "" ربنا موجود ""    """ الله اعطى اول وعد لادم و للبشرية كلها "نسل المرأه يسحق رأس الحيه"
من هو نسل المراه ... السيد المسيح 
من هى الحيه .... الشيطان
بمعنى المسيح سوف يأتى ليسحق الشيطان و يرجع ادم و ذريته مره اخرى اليه"""

نسل المرأة لماذا خصصت بها السيد المسيح فما فهمته انا بعقلى الغير مقترن بعلم كافى فى عقيدتكم  ان نسل المراة هو البشر  وليس شخص بعينه... فلم افهم هذه النقطه ارجو التوضيح

والمسيح هو اقنوم من اقانيم الله  هل هذاا صحيح ؟؟
اى ان المخطىء هو الشيطان ؟؟ ورأس الحيه تعنى الشيطان اليس كذلك
فالامر كله بين المسيح والذى انا فهمت انه اقنوم من اقانيم الله ورأس الحيه الذى هو الشيطان
؟؟ فمباذا تم العفو عن سيدنا ادم وسيدتنا حواء


----------



## سبحان ربى (7 أكتوبر 2008)

وما الفرق بين الغفران والعفو؟


ومعنى كلاهما ؟


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

سبحان ربى قال:


> وهناك شىء اخر واعتذر مرة اخرى لتشتتى  ولكن كرمكم من سمح لى بالتحدث بحريه والسؤال فى اى شىء
> فلكم كثيير الشكر على هذا
> 
> اخر الكريم "" ربنا موجود ""    """ الله اعطى اول وعد لادم و للبشرية كلها "نسل المرأه يسحق رأس الحيه"
> ...





نسل المراة للى هو المسيح 

لانة جاء من عزراء وليس من مشئية رجل


----------



## سبحان ربى (7 أكتوبر 2008)

وأرجو الا اكون اجهدك معى فانا بعقليتى البسيطه احاول فهم العقيدة 

وكم اعجبنى تعبير للغايه قراته وهو تقريبا ماء البحر واناء وشخص يحاول وضع البحر فى هذا الاناء
فانا فقط احاول فهم عقيدتكم بطريقه سليمه 

ولكم جزيييل الشكر


----------



## سبحان ربى (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك لهذا التوضيح يا أخ نور ونعمه  لانى فعلا لم أفهم هذا النص بطريقه صحيحه

ارجو من اى شخص توضيح لى باقى الاسئله 
وأتمنى ان افهم ماالفرق بين الغفران والعفو؟


ومعنى كلاهما ؟

قد ذكر لى الاخ الكريم "" ربنا موجود "" مثال الحكومه وقد فكرت فيه كثيرا وقد اثر فى ولكن 
دار فى عقلى مثال اخر وهى الام وابنها وانا لا اقصد التشبيه ولكن فقط مثال 
اذا اخطىء الابن بحق امه فهى تحبه ولن تبالى اذا جاء واعتذر هل تفهم قصدى لانه لن يضرها شىء اذا عذبته او عفت عنه  ولانها تحبه ستعفو
والله هو من خلق محبه الام لابنها ومحبه الله اعظم بكثييييييير فهو من خلق الرحمه نفسها 
هل تفهم قصدى 

ولكم كثيير الشكر


----------



## Aksios (7 أكتوبر 2008)

> وهناك شىء اخر واعتذر مرة اخرى لتشتتى ولكن كرمكم من سمح لى بالتحدث بحريه والسؤال فى اى شىء
> فلكم كثيير الشكر على هذا


منتظرين اسألتك و كل من لديه اجابه هيكتبها على طول



> نسل المرأة لماذا خصصت بها السيد المسيح فما فهمته انا بعقلى الغير مقترن بعلم كافى فى عقيدتكم ان نسل المراة هو البشر وليس شخص بعينه... فلم افهم هذه النقطه ارجو التوضيح



الله اعطى الوعد لادم بأن المخلص الفادى اللى هيخلص البشريه اى يسحق رأس الحيه سوف يكون من نسل المرأه و معنى كلمه نسل المرأه انه سوف يأخذ جسد بشرى بالطبع
و لماذا لم يقل الله نسل الانسان او نسل البشريه او او او
لماذا اختص بنسل المرأه لان المسيح لم يأتى من رجل كأى ولاده طبيعيه لكنه جاء بطريقه معجزيه
من السيده العذراء مريم عن طريق الروح القدس فقد حل الله فيها و هى بتول



> والمسيح هو اقنوم من اقانيم الله هل هذاا صحيح ؟؟


المسيح هو الاقنوم الثانى
الاقانيم ثلاثه الاب (الاقنوم الاول) الابن (الاقنوم الثانى) الروح القدس (الاقنوم الثالث)



> اى ان المخطىء هو الشيطان ؟؟ ورأس الحيه تعنى الشيطان اليس كذلك


الحيه هى التى اوقعت ادم و حواء فى الخطيه و مخالفه كلام ربنا
و الحيه ترمز للشيطان اذن رأس الحيه تعنى الشيطان



> فمباذا تم العفو عن سيدنا ادم وسيدتنا حواء


قصه العهد القديم
بعد ان اعطى الله وعده لادم بالفداء 
بدأت البشريه تكثر و تكثر و بدأت الشعوب تكثر و كان الشعب الوحيد اللى يعبد الله و منتظر وعده هو شعب بنى اسرائيل
و كان الله يتكلم معهم عن طريق الانبياء اى الانبياء فى العهد القديم كانوا الوسيط بين الله و الشعب
حتى جاء ميعاد تحقيق وعد الله و هو الفداء
فقد تجسد و اخذ الجسد من سيدتنا مريم العذراء
و اتم الفداء على الصليب لان فى سفر التثنيه هناك ايه تقول
"ملعون كل من علق على خشبه" و قد لعن الانسان و الارض فى البدايه
فلكى يرفع الله هذه اللعنه فكان لابد ان يعلق على خشبة الصليب
و بعد الصلب مات جسده لكن لاهوته لم يمت
بل نزل به الى الجحيم و فك قيود الشيطان و حقق وعده فقد سحق رأس الحيه بعد الالاف السنين التى مرت
و ارجع ادم و ذريته مره اخرى له
و بعد اتمام الفداء قام فى اليوم الثالث


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

سبحان ربى قال:


> شكرا لك لهذا التوضيح يا أخ نور ونعمه  لانى فعلا لم أفهم هذا النص بطريقه صحيحه
> 
> ارجو من اى شخص توضيح لى باقى الاسئله
> وأتمنى ان افهم ماالفرق بين الغفران والعفو؟
> ...




لاهذا اللة لم يرضى لنا موت الخطية (الذنب ) وجاء من اجلنا اخذنا صورة بشر  من اجلنا نحن

وكان اللة رحيما فنفذ حكم الخطية  بنفسة وليس على البشر لانة قادر على الحياة ولكن اذا نفذ حكم الخطية على البشر وهو الموت فتخيلى ماذا يحدث 

بجد انا حاسس انى بلف معاكى فى دائرة مغلقة  

اخاف ان يكون هذا جدل سوفسطائى 

لكن 

 اهلا بكل اسئلتك ونحن نجيبك بكل احترام


----------



## سبحان ربى (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجوك دعنا نتمهل قليلا فى قصه الصلب والموت حتى  فأنا لم أفهم شىء فأنا مازلت فى خطيئه ادم وحواء  
فأنا لازلت احاول فهم معنى الخطيئه 
فكر لا اتشتت دع الامور تأتى ببطء من اجلى 


وأرجو منك رد على المشاركه 29 

وربنا يبارككم ويكرمكم


----------



## سبحان ربى (8 أكتوبر 2008)

كتبت المشاركه الاخيرة قبل ان اقرا مشاركه الاخ نور نعمه 

انا لم ولن انكر هذا الاحترام فى المعامله  ... ويشهد الله انى اكن لكم كل الاحترم 

حتى انى قد سعدت فى البدايه عندما قلتم لى اسألى  فيما تريدين

انا فقط احاول ان افهم واذا كنت تعتقد ان هذا جدل سوفسطائى ... فاخى الكريم .. ما العيب فى ان افكر واسأل 
ألا استطيع ان اسأل فى اى شىء وافهمه
وقد قلت انى احاول قدر استطاعتى ان استوعب .. ولكن هناك اسأله تدور فى عقلى ماذا  افعل 

أرجو ألا اكوت اجهدت معى .. وان كنت قد استشعرت هذا .. فلك منى كل الاعتذار ..


ولكن ان كنت اتحدث وأسأل بكل هدوء واحترام  وهذا متبادل منكم ومنى 
فما العيب ؟؟ فى ان أطرح اسئلتى التى تدور بعقلى ؟؟ والتى بالتأكيد تدور فى عقل كثييرين ؟؟
حتى تتضح لنا الصورة  وتكون الاجابه اكثر شمولا حتى يتسنى لغيرى فهمها 

والسلام عليكم جميعا


----------



## سبحان ربى (8 أكتوبر 2008)

قبل ان اكمل ... أذا كنتم تستشعرون انى اجادل فقط واتكلم اى كلام ... فدعونا لا نكمله .. 
لانكم لن تتقبلونى .. او تتقبلوا اسألتى .. وتكونوا بهذا حكمتم على الحديث من بدايته ان ليس له جدوى 


اما اذا كنتم تريدون ان نكمل ومقتنعون انى اسأل ولم أخطىء فى هذا أو حتى أشذ فى اسألتى 
وتريدون فعلا توصيل المعلومه .. فقط لتوصيل العقيدة بشكل  صحيح 

فانا ارحب بهذاا جدا واتمناه  وخاصه اذا كان بهذا الاحترام الجميل 

ولكم منى جزيل الشكر على ما قدمتى لى من معلومات وعلى كرمكم فى الرد على اسئلتى 

والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
وسلامه ونعمه لكل الاخور المسيحين


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

سبحان ربى قال:


> قبل ان اكمل ... أذا كنتم تستشعرون انى اجادل فقط واتكلم اى كلام ... فدعونا لا نكمله ..
> لانكم لن تتقبلونى .. او تتقبلوا اسألتى .. وتكونوا بهذا حكمتم على الحديث من بدايته ان ليس له جدوى
> 
> 
> ...



انسانة متحرمة فعلا وتستحقى الاجابة نبدا معنا ضعى سوالك فى رد جديد


----------



## Aksios (8 أكتوبر 2008)

> قد ذكر لى الاخ الكريم "" ربنا موجود "" مثال الحكومه وقد فكرت فيه كثيرا وقد اثر فى ولكن
> دار فى عقلى مثال اخر وهى الام وابنها وانا لا اقصد التشبيه ولكن فقط مثال
> اذا اخطىء الابن بحق امه فهى تحبه ولن تبالى اذا جاء واعتذر هل تفهم قصدى لانه لن يضرها شىء اذا عذبته او عفت عنه ولانها تحبه ستعفو
> والله هو من خلق محبه الام لابنها ومحبه الله اعظم بكثييييييير فهو من خلق الرحمه نفسها


افهم قصدك جيدا
لكن الله كان يجب ان ينفذ العقوبه التى وقعت على الانسان
لان اجره الخطيه موت
و منفعش ربنا يرجع فى كلامه
اذا ربنا قال كلام و بعد كده رجع فيه فهل احنا ممكن نصدق وعوده لنا؟؟؟؟
عندما قال الله يوم تأكلا من الشجره موتا تموتا
اذن لابد من تنفيذ العقوبه بعد وقوعهم فى الخطيه
و حين قال نسل المرأه يسحق رأس الحيه فكان لابد من الثقه فى وعد الله لان الله لا يرجع فى كلامه




> وأتمنى ان افهم ماالفرق بين الغفران والعفو؟



انا لا اقدر ان اجيب على هذا السؤال
لكن ممكن اضع رأيى او نظرتى لمعنى كل واحده منهم لكنه مجرد رأى
الغفران- لا احد يقدر ان يغفر الا الله
كمثال عندما تخطئ و ترجع تانى لربنا و توب ربنا يغفر لك 
العفو - 
مثال انت ليك عندى مبلغ معين من المال و انا عفوت عنك و مش عاوزك ترد ليا المال
هنا نقول عفوت و لكن مينفعش نقول (غفرت) دى مجرد رؤيه نظرى الشخصيه ..



> قبل ان اكمل ... أذا كنتم تستشعرون انى اجادل فقط واتكلم اى كلام ... فدعونا لا نكمله ..



لا قم بوضع اسألتك و بأذن ربنا هنجاوبك

سلام المسيح


----------



## سبحان ربى (8 أكتوبر 2008)

أولا أحب أشكركم على انكم حتكملوا الحوار ...

ثانيا .. انا منذ أن ولدت وانا اسمع الكثير عن المسيحيه ولم افهم شىء فكل ما كان يأتى الىمن معلومات كان كانت مبهمه وبعضها غير صحيح .. قابلت الكثير من المسيحين .. وجدت منهم من أساااء الى بشدة بدون اى سبب ووجدت منهم من احسن الى الى اقصى الدرجات والى الان لى صديقات مسيحيات اعتز بهم الى اقصى الدرجات ... فلهذا قررت ان لا احكم ابدا على هذا الدين  من تصرفات الأشخاص او بعض منهم يجب ان ارى هذا الدين وافهم العقيدة ثم أرى هل تطبق ؟ ... 
فقد وجدت اخلاق جميله فى هذا الدين بل وانى احب السيدة مريم والمسيح الى اقصى الدرجاات
ففى كل مكان هناك الجيد والسىء والذى يتبع الاخلاق والذى لا يتبع
انا لا أبعد أو احاول تشتييت احد ولكنى اردت ان افهم الدين منكم ليس من اى احد اخر .. لم اذهب لمن يريد ان يتكلم كلام سىء عنكم لأسمع منهم الكلام  , لان هذا غير عادل أبدا 
فعدنا اسأل كثير من الاسئله فلأنى حقأ اريد ان اعرف ولأن هذه الاسئله تدور بداخلى دوما .. لهذا أسألكم أنتم .. أسأل أهل العلم ... ...
فاذا كثرت اسألتى تأكدوا فهى لكى اجد الاجابه التى أفهم بها عقيدتكم 
حتى وان كنا مختلفين .. ولا أريد التطرق لهذا الموضوع 
فكل مايشغل بالى الان هو ان افهم ... واعقل ..وأفكر .. وأبحث ...

وانا أكن لكم الكثيير من الاحترام .

سوف أكمل بقيه حوارى معكم واسألتى غدا بمشيئه الرحمن ان كان فى العمر بقيه

السلام عليمك ورحمه الله وبركاته 
وسلام ونعمه لجميع الاخوة المسيحيين


----------



## Aksios (8 أكتوبر 2008)

سبحان ربى قال:


> أولا أحب أشكركم على انكم حتكملوا الحوار ...
> 
> ثانيا .. انا منذ أن ولدت وانا اسمع الكثير عن المسيحيه ولم افهم شىء فكل ما كان يأتى الىمن معلومات كان كانت مبهمه وبعضها غير صحيح .. قابلت الكثير من المسيحين .. وجدت منهم من أساااء الى بشدة بدون اى سبب ووجدت منهم من احسن الى الى اقصى الدرجات والى الان لى صديقات مسيحيات اعتز بهم الى اقصى الدرجات ... فلهذا قررت ان لا احكم ابدا على هذا الدين  من تصرفات الأشخاص او بعض منهم يجب ان ارى هذا الدين وافهم العقيدة ثم أرى هل تطبق ؟ ...
> فقد وجدت اخلاق جميله فى هذا الدين بل وانى احب السيدة مريم والمسيح الى اقصى الدرجاات
> ...



فى انتظار اسألتيك 
بس انا عاوز اعرف حاجه اقول اخ و لا اخت؟؟؟؟:t9:

سلام المسيح


----------



## WHITE_ROSE (8 أكتوبر 2008)

دائماً نسمع امور خاطئه عن المسيحيين سواء من الاهل او الاقارب 
وبآنه دين لا اساس له من الصحه ودين الظلاله.
ولكن من خلال قراءتي للمواضيع الموجوده فالمنتدى 
وجدت بان سيره المسيح قد تكون حقيقيه (بالنسبه لعقليتي كفتاه مسلمه) 
وبنفس الوقت قد تكون سيره محمد صحيحه وقد تكون خاطئه 

هل هناك دليل واحد على وجود المسيحيه او حتي وجود الاسلام؟ 
جميعها كتب واقاويل لم نعاصرها
ولدنا على هذه الارض وقد ورثنا الدين من ابوينا من غير تفكير او اختيار. 

انا اسفه جايز يكون كلامي قريب للالحاد في نظر البعض
بس اعتقد انه بسبب الكتب والقراءات الزائده عن الحد بخصوص الديانات كا نوع من المعرفه.


----------



## peace_86 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*سبحانك ربي
الله يباركك ويفوقك وثقي ان الرب يسوع قد امسكك بيدك وارشدك الى هذا المنتدى
فدخولك ابدا" لم يكن صدفة بل تدبير الهي
وهذا ماشعرته من خلال اسئلتك حين بدأت تكتبين بصدق وضمير


انما لدي رأي بسيط:
ما رأيك لو تقومي بوضع اشارة الاقتباس على الردود التي تقتبسين منها
حتى يسهل على القراء والتفريق بين ردودك انتي والردود المقتبسة
الطريقة سهلة:
اذا قمت بنسخ رد احد الاعضاء ولصقتيه بالمربع(الكوبي والبيست)
قومي بتضليلها (الرد المقتبس فقط) واضعط على هذا الزر : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 الموجود في اعلى المربع

لا تكترثي!!
ان صدعت رأسك وشرحي كان عسيرا" فلا تبالي به
ولتكملي الحوار الجميل

سلام الله معاك*


----------



## Aksios (8 أكتوبر 2008)

> هل هناك دليل واحد على وجود المسيحيه او حتي وجود الاسلام؟
> جميعها كتب واقاويل لم نعاصرها



لكن كتب و اقاويل الله تظل موجوده الى الابد
السيد المسيح قال "الحق اقول لكم الى ان تزول السماء والارض لا يزول حرف واحد او نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل" متى 5: 18

فالمسيحة موجوده و لم تحرف و قابلت الكثير من حروب الشيطان ليجعلها تحت الانقاض
لكن "ابواب الجحيم لم تقوى عليها" 

على اى حال الله قادر ان يبين طريقه لكل انسان ليخلصه
لكن هل هذا الانسان يريد الخلاص؟ الرب مع الجميع و ينور قلوب الجميع


----------



## maryanne_omega (8 أكتوبر 2008)

عزيزتى  خلينى ابتدى من الاول  
 ربنا فى البداية  خلق الملائكة    و كان  الشيطان  وقتها  رئيس  لمجموعة من الملائكة  و كان جميل بس اتغر (الان الاائكة  تعرف الخير و الشر) و الشيطان قال فى نفسه انه  عايز يرفع كرسيه  فوق كرسى العلى   يعنى عايز يكون  زى ربنا  و الكل يمجده  هو  و كان عقابه صقوطه هو و من تبعه من الملائكة 

  فلما ربنا خلق ادم  ليعيش مع ربنا و يعبده  و حرم عليه الاكل من شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر 
 الشيطان  اتغاظ  و لقى ان ده فرصه يصبح له ملك  لان لو ادم عصى ربنا و اخطا و اكل من الشجرة هينفصل عن وجوده مع ربنا الى الابد  فجه الشيطان لحواء فى شكل حية و خلاها تاكل هى و ادم من الشجرة 


فربنا  لانه عادل كان لازم يتحكم على الدم و حواء ب الموت  يعنى الانفصال عن ربنا
و لكن ربنا رحيم مش هيسيب خلقه  يكونوا عبيد للشيطان و يعيشوا فى الخطية
 لان الاكل من الشجرة سبب  دخول  كل الخطايا للانسان  واصبح كل شخص يموت يدخل الجحيم علطول  لان كل البشرية اخطات

فربنا اعطاهم وعد بالخلاص انهم هيرجعولوا تانى  ب انه قال  ان نسل المراة يسحق راس الحية

و الانسان من وقت نزوله للارض  وهوبيحاول  يعطى زبائح و عطايا لربنا علشان يغفرله

بس الخطية كانت غير محدودة فى حق ربنا الغير محدود
 يعنى مفيش انسان يستطيع انه  يوفى ربنا حقه و يموت بدل الناس كلها علشان يكفرلهم عن الخطايا  الكثيرة التى دخلت العالم بسبب خطية ادم و حواء لان كل الناس مخطئة
يعنى الى يقدم الفداء عن البشر لازم يكون بلا خطية  و اكيد غير محدود علشان يستحمل كل ده  
و لازم يكون بشر   
مين ده من نسل ادم يتوافر فيه كل ده  مفيش لاننا كلنا بشر محدود مخطئ
 فكان لازم ربنا يتجسد و يصبح انسان مولود من عذراء (ليس بمشيئة جسدية )
فيصبح المولود ده مواصفاته  انه بشر 
غير مخطئ لانه ربنا  غير محدود لان ربنا بس هو الى غير محدود طيب ما كدا ربنا اعطى الجسد البشرى كرامه انه اخد واحد مثله طيب ليه كان لازم الموت و الصلب
 اولا  ربنا خلى ار بشر يموت يدخل النار  يعنى للشيطان سلطان عليها   
و زى ما قلنا ربنا رحيم بيحب ولاده(عباده)
فلما مات المسيح على الصليب  و نزل جهنم زى اى روح  (الشسطان ميعرفش ان المسيح هو ربنا)
حاول يقبض روحه زى اى بشر تانى بس لان الروح ده متحدة ب الاهوت  يعنى االله  فربنا سلسل الشيطان و مبقاش له سلطان على اى روح  و ربنا اخد كل الابرار من ادم و حواء  و كل الانبياء  موسى و ابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب و كل انسان سمع كلام ربنا و مات قبل  صلب المسيح   اخده ربنا و رجعه معاه فى الفردوس

و ليه كان لازم قيامة المسيح من الموت 
علشان يشهدلنا ان و الله الاله الحقيقى 
  طيب ليه الناسلسه بتعمل خطايا (قتل و زنا وووو) و ليه ممتتش الخطية ب الفداء  
المسيح بموته و قيامته  ادانا فرصه ان احنا نتصالح مع ربنا و الابرار بس هم الى يدخلوا الملكوت  و يعيشوا مع ربنا  لان الاشرار لسه محكوم عليهم ب الموت الابدى بس برده طول ما هما على الارض امامهم فرصة لتوبة
و الفوز ب الملكوت

اتمنى انى اكون افدتك و لو فى سؤال  ياريت تقولى و ياريت تقولى الى انتى فهمتيه   علشان اصحح الفكره لكى ان لم توصل


----------



## fredyyy (8 أكتوبر 2008)

white_rose قال:


> ............. جميعها كتب واقاويل لم نعاصرها ........


 


*كلمة جميلة جدًا كلمة ( ُكتب ) **الكتاب المُرسل من الله :*


*كتاب ُيـقربــك مــن الله*

*كتاب يقودك الى قداسة الله*

*كتاب يُعرفك كيفية التصالح مع الله*

*كتاب لا تتضارب أقوالة مع عدل الله*

*كتاب يُعلن حب الله عطاء الله سلام الله*

*كتاب ُيغيَّر وُيقدس الدوافع لتناسب مشيئة الله*

*كتاب ُيريح الضمير ويملأ القلب بفرح حقيقي بالله*


----------



## سبحان ربى (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
سلامه ونعمه لجميع الاخوة المسيحين

فى البدايه 





> بس انا عاوز اعرف حاجه اقول اخ و لا اخت؟؟؟؟



انا أخت

أما ألأخ peace_86    





> ما رأيك لو تقومي بوضع اشارة الاقتباس على الردود التي تقتبسين منها
> حتى يسهل على القراء والتفريق بين ردودك انتي والردود المقتبسة
> الطريقة سهلة:
> اذا قمت بنسخ رد احد الاعضاء ولصقتيه بالمربع(الكوبي والبيست)
> قومي بتضليلها (الرد المقتبس فقط) واضعط على هذا الزر :  الموجود في اعلى المربع



انا كان نفسىاعرف الاقتباس دة بيتعمل ازاى  وكنت بقعد احاول واحاول .. فشكرااا فعلا لييييك



> فدخولك ابدا" لم يكن صدفة بل تدبير الهي
> وهذا ماشعرته من خلال اسئلتك حين بدأت تكتبين بصدق وضمير



هذا صحيح أنا لا أؤمن أبدا بأن يوجد شىء أسمه صدفه ابدا وحتى فى ابسط الاشياء 
فكل شىء مرتب ومقدر ولا يوجد بما يسمى بالصدفه كل شىء من ترتيب القيوم "الله" عز وجل
ولك كثيير الشكر علىطريقتك وكلامك....

بالنسبه للأخت white rose  





> ولدنا على هذه الارض وقد ورثنا الدين من ابوينا من غير تفكير او اختيار.


كلام صحيح مئه بالمئه ... لذلك واجب علىكل شخص .. أن يبحث عن كل الاديان ويجب ان يكون البحث صحيح
ويجب ان تفهمى عقيدة الاديان الاخرى  ويجب ان يكون المصدر صحيح وعادل 
بمعنى أذهبى لأهل العلم فى كل دين 
أعرفى ماذا يريد كل دين .. ما هى الرساله ..
ولا تجعلى بحثك عن دين معين من مصدر واحد  .. عددى مصادرك ولكن يكوب ان تكون عادله بمعنى أن يكون من أهلها .. 
وبعد ذلك يجب أن تفكرى جيدا وتجعلى المنطق والعقل وتحاولى فهم كل شىء 
ولا تجعلى العواطف تتدخل بل يجب أن تقتنعى 
وبعد ذلك أدعى الله مهما كان دينك أذهبى اليه تكلمى معه يااااارب عرفنى طريقك فيين ؟؟ الصح فيين ؟؟ الحق فيين ؟؟ وخليكى مخلصه معاه 
وربنا حيرشدك 

وربنا يهدينا جمييعا يارب 


الاخت maryanne _omega  





> عزيزتى خلينى ابتدى من الاول
> ربنا فى البداية خلق الملائكة و كان الشيطان وقتها رئيس لمجموعة من الملائكة و كان جميل بس اتغر (الان الاائكة تعرف الخير و الشر) و الشيطان قال فى نفسه انه عايز يرفع كرسيه فوق كرسى العلى يعنى عايز يكون زى ربنا و الكل يمجده هو و كان عقابه صقوطه هو و من تبعه من الملائكة



أشكرك كثيرا على انك أوضحتى لى البدايه
ولكن كى أستطيع تكمله الصورة ..  





> كان عقابه صقوطه هو و من تبعه من الملائكة


سقوطه من فين لفين ؟ وهل لما اراد ان يكون زى ربنا ربنا عاقبه ولا عمل حاجة معينه فى البدايه قبل أدم وحواء وماذا كان عقابه ؟؟ .. ومامعنى كلمه سقوطه؟ 



> فلما ربنا خلق ادم ليعيش مع ربنا و يعبده و حرم عليه الاكل من شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر
> الشيطان اتغاظ و لقى ان ده فرصه يصبح له ملك لان لو ادم عصى ربنا و اخطا و اكل من الشجرة هينفصل عن وجوده مع ربنا الى الابد فجه الشيطان لحواء فى شكل حية و خلاها تاكل هى و ادم من الشجرة



انا بس مش فهمت معنى كلمه  " دة فرصه يصبح له ملك " ملك اية؟
وكمان هينفصل عن وجوده مع ربنا .. مش فاهمه ازاى  ؟



> لان الاكل من الشجرة سبب دخول كل الخطايا للانسان واصبح كل شخص يموت يدخل الجحيم علطول لان كل البشرية اخطات



كل البشريه أخطأت ؟؟؟ ياعنى كل البشر اللى بعد سيدنا أدم حيحاسبوا على خطأ سيدنا أدم وسيدتنا حواء
انا مش فاهمه والظاهر انى فاهمه غلط  لان انافهمى كدة بيقول هل من العدل ان حد يحاسب على خطيئه حد أخر حتى ولو كان ابوه او امه؟؟



> فربنا اعطاهم وعد بالخلاص انهم هيرجعولوا تانى ب انه قال ان نسل المراة يسحق راس الحية


انا فهمت الجمله كلها ماعدا كلمه حيرجعولوا ؟ تقصدى للطريق الصح؟
ولا على خطئنا ؟؟ بس ادم وحواء هما اللى أخطئوا ؟؟!!




> مين ده من نسل ادم يتوافر فيه كل ده مفيش لاننا كلنا بشر محدود مخطئ
> فكان لازم ربنا يتجسد و يصبح انسان مولود من عذراء (ليس بمشيئة جسدية )



أنا أؤمن بأن الله سبحانه وتعالى قادر على كل شىء  ..وجميعنا نؤمن أنه يستطيع أن يفعل أى شىء وقتما يشاء .. ولا أحد يستطيع أن يحد من قدرته 
ولكن قدرة الله اكون قدرة تليق بمقامه سبحانه وتعالى فهل من الممكن ان يتجسد فى صورة حيوان او ماشابه ذالك ؟"أستغفر الله العظيم  فالالة لا يليق بة ان يكون ذبابة , ولا قطة , ولا خروف , لانها مخلوقة وهوة الخالق القدوس ..واذا ارتضى الالة ان يتجسد فى صورة انسان , فكذالك لا يليق بة سبحانة وتعالى ان يكون امرأءة جميلة او قبيحة..  فلا يليق لله سبحانة وتعالى ان يتجسد فى صورة بشر حتى وان كان ذكر فليس الالة ذكر ولا انثى فالله خالق الذكر والانثى 




> ربنا خلى ار بشر يموت يدخل النار يعنى للشيطان سلطان عليها
> و زى ما قلنا ربنا رحيم بيحب ولاده(عباده)
> فلما مات المسيح على الصليب و نزل جهنم زى اى روح (الشسطان ميعرفش ان المسيح هو ربنا)
> حاول يقبض روحه زى اى بشر تانى بس لان الروح ده متحدة ب الاهوت يعنى االله فربنا سلسل الشيطان و مبقاش له سلطان على اى روح و ربنا اخد كل الابرار من ادم و حواء و كل الانبياء موسى و ابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب و كل انسان سمع كلام ربنا و مات قبل صلب المسيح اخده ربنا و رجعه معاه فى الفردوس



معلش بس الكلام دة انا مش فهمته .. هو الشيطان سلطان على النار؟ والمسيح مات ونزل لجهنم ؟
وهو الشيطان كان له سلطان على الارواح ؟
انا اتلغبطت خالص خلينا نأجل الكلام فى الجزأيه ديه لحد منوصل لها عشان متشتتش 

وشكرا ليكى كتييير على التوضيح الجميل دة ... وشكرا ليكم أنكم سمحتولى أنى أسأل ..
وأرجو تصحيح ما قلته من أخطاء ولا تؤاخذونى فى أخطائى ...ولكم جزييل الشكر


----------



## سبحان ربى (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الى الاخ fredyyy 


> كلمة جميلة جدًا كلمة ( ُكتب ) الكتاب المُرسل من الله :
> 
> 
> كتاب ُيـقربــك مــن الله
> ...



بجد كلام جمييل جدا لما تأملته وتأملت معانى الكلامات كانت أكثر من رائعه
لك جزييل الشكر


----------



## drcee (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ياباشا فى اسئلة خطرت من قراءة الرد على سبحان ربى ممكن الرد على فيها 
1- بما ان المسيح هو تجسيد لله فى الارض فمن قبض روحة وهو على الارض
2- ماهى قصة الحية هذة 
3- وما قصة الشيطان
4- وهل الحية هى الشيطان ام الشيطان هو الحية
5- وهل الحية كانت بتتكلم حين اذ او كيف وصلت هذا الكلام الى حواء
6- وما علاقة الشيطان با ادم وحواء
7- ومن اين ظهر كل هذا الكرة من الشيطان الى ادم وحواء حتى يتبع ذريتهم ايضا الى يومنا هذا
8- من كلامك ان المسيح ضحى بنفسة لكى يغفر الذنوب والخطية للانسان يعنى هذا ان الانسان يفعل كل الخطايا وبعد ذالك لا يحاسب عليها لان المسيح تحملها هو لوحدة


----------



## سبحان ربى (9 أكتوبر 2008)

كنت اريد ان اسأل سؤال اخر أيضا .. انا فهمت ان ادم وحواء اخطئوا والله كان قد قال ان لهم عقاب اذااخطئوا 
ولكن اذا اعترفوا بالذنب وندموا عليه وعزموا على الا يعودوا اليه مرة اخرى  ... فهنا الله الغفور والعفو يغفر ويعفو
وهذا ليه رجوع فى كلمته .. ولكن أعتقد أن هذه القاعدة 
من أخطأ وعاد الى الله وعزم على الا يعود فى المعصيه سيجد الله تواب رحيم
ولن يقيم العقاب

واذا كان كلامى خاطئا فما هيا القاعدة عن الخطأ لاى شخص ؟

وأشكركم جدا على اتاحه الفرصة للتكلم والسؤال


----------



## peace_86 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

سبحان ربى
God bless you


----------



## سبحان ربى (9 أكتوبر 2008)

peace _86  ميرسىى ليك كتيير 
 god bless u too


----------



## Aksios (9 أكتوبر 2008)

اهلا مجددا سبحان ربى 
سلام المسيح معكم



> سقوطه من فين لفين ؟ وهل لما اراد ان يكون زى ربنا ربنا عاقبه ولا عمل حاجة معينه فى البدايه قبل أدم وحواء وماذا كان عقابه ؟؟ .. ومامعنى كلمه سقوطه؟



فى الاول احب اقول شئ الله يعلم الغيب و الله يعلم ان الملاك سوف يسقط و ايضا كان يعلم ان بعد ما سوف يخلق الانسان الانسان سوف يسقط فالله يعلم الغيب و يعلم كل شئ لكن الله له ترتباته و حسباته فى كل شئ
فالشيطان كان ملاك و تكبر و اراد ان يضع كرسيه فوق الله لتعظمه الملائكه فأسقطه الله من ملاك نورانى الى شيطان 



> كل البشريه أخطأت ؟؟؟ ياعنى كل البشر اللى بعد سيدنا أدم حيحاسبوا على خطأ سيدنا أدم وسيدتنا حواء
> انا مش فاهمه والظاهر انى فاهمه غلط لان انافهمى كدة بيقول هل من العدل ان حد يحاسب على خطيئه حد أخر حتى ولو كان ابوه او امه؟؟



عندما نقول ورثنا الخطية من ادم و حواء فهذا تعبير خطئ فنحن قد ورثنا فساد الطبيعه البشريه الناتجة من خطية ادم و حواء فسفر حزقيال الاصحاح الثامن عشر يوضح لنا هذه النقطه بوضوح
النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت. الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب والاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن. بر البار عليه يكون وشر الشرير عليه يكون (حز 18 : 20)
فالسيد المسيح جاء ليحمل خطية ادم و حواء و يجدد لنا الطبيعه البشريه التى افسدت عن طريق المعموديه فالمعموديه ميلاد جديد 



> انا فهمت الجمله كلها ماعدا كلمه حيرجعولوا ؟ تقصدى للطريق الصح؟
> ولا على خطئنا ؟؟ بس ادم وحواء هما اللى أخطئوا ؟؟!!


يرجعوا تقصد العوده الى الله مره اخرى و فك قيود الشيطان التى كنا عبيد له بسبب الخطية لكن بخلاص المسيح اتفكت هذه القيود و اصباحنا احرار 



> فلا يليق لله سبحانة وتعالى ان يتجسد فى صورة بشر حتى وان كان ذكر فليس الالة ذكر ولا انثى فالله خالق الذكر والانثى


بصى من صفات الفادى اللى سوف يخلص البشريه هى
انه يكون غير محدود لان الانسان اخطأ فى حق الله غير المحدود فالفادى يجب ان يكون غير محدود
انه يكون انسان لان الذى اخطأ هو الانسان و يجب المخلص الفادى يكون من انسان
ان يكون بلا خطيه - لا يوجد فى الكون كله احد بلا خطيه الا الله القدوس 

فمن ضمن هذه الصفات ان يكون انسان فتجسد الله و اخد الجسد من مريم العذراء ليتمم عمليه الفداء



> هو الشيطان سلطان على النار؟ والمسيح مات ونزل لجهنم ؟
> وهو الشيطان كان له سلطان على الارواح ؟



قبل عملية الفداء كان الشيطان له السلطان على العالم و على الارواح فعندما كان يموت انسان فى العهد القديم كان يأخذ روحه مباشره الى الجحيم فقد كانوا مقيدون هناك
و لما مات المسيح على الصليب فقد نزل لاهوته الى الجحيم و اخذ الابرار و جحد الشيطان و لم يعطى للشيطان سلطه على اخذه للارواح مره اخرى لان المسيح وهبنا الخلاص
لكن فى النهايه و فى القيامه سوف يحاسب كل واحد على حسب اعماله 
و الابرار سوف يدخلون ملكوت الله المعد لهم من زمان ( ما لم تره عين ولم تسمع به اذن ولم يخطر على بال انسان : ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه) ( 1كو 2 : 9 )

بينما الاشرار و الذين لم يتبعوا الله فى الارض ( وابليس الذى كان يضلهم طرح فى بحيرة النار والكبريت حيث الوحش والنبى الكذاب وسيعذبون نهارا وليلا الى ابد الابدين) ( رؤ 20 : 10 ) 



> نا اتلغبطت خالص خلينا نأجل الكلام فى الجزأيه ديه لحد منوصل لها عشان متشتتش


اوكى احنا ممكن نأجل الكلام ده شويه و نمشى وحده وحده
لحد ما نوصله و نتكلم فيه بجديه اكتر
لكن انا حبيت اوضح الاجابات على اسألتيك

سلام المسيح


----------



## Aksios (9 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام المسيح drcee



> بما ان المسيح هو تجسيد لله فى الارض فمن قبض روحة وهو على الارض


لم افهم السؤال جيدا
لكن ما فهمته هو ان المسيح المتجسد على الارض عندما مات من قبض روحه؟؟ مظبوط؟؟
لو كان هكذا 
فان لاهوت الله اتحد بالناسوت البشرى و عندما اتم عمليه الفداء على الصليب و مات لم يمت لاهوته لان الاهوت لا يموت لكنه نزل بلاهوته الى الجحيم و كما وضحت فى المشاركه رقم  50 باقى الاجابه....



> 2- ماهى قصة الحية هذة


الحيه كانت احيل حيوانات البريه كما ذكر فى سفر التكوين
و فى سفر التكوين الاصحاح الثالث يوضح القصه بين الحيه و حواء و كيف سقط الانسان
و يمكن قرأه هذا الاصحاح من الكتاب المقدس المتوفر على المنتدى



> - وما قصة الشيطان


ذكرت القصه فى المشاركه رقم 50



> وهل الحية هى الشيطان ام الشيطان هو الحية


الشيطان اخذ شكل الحيه و ايضا اقرأ المشاركه رقم 50



> وهل الحية كانت بتتكلم حين اذ او كيف وصلت هذا الكلام الى حواء


كان ادم له سلطه على الحيوانات و كان يمكنه التكلم معهم و ايضا الحيه كما ذكرت كانت احيل الحيوانات 
فاراد الشيطان ان يتمثل بها لكى يظهر كالحكيم و يتكلم مع حواء
و لكن هل كان ينفع يأتى مثلا على شكل تنين و يقول لهم يا حواء انا الشيطان عدو الله و جأت لاسقطكم فى الخطيه!!!!!!! لا يمكن ان يفعل ذلك بل جاء كالحيه مثال الحكمه
وبالتالي يحذرنا الله في كلمته قائلاً: ‘‘احترزوا من الأنبياء الكذبة الذين يأتونكم بثياب الحملان، ولكنهم من داخل ذئاب خاطفة.’’ (مت 15:7) 



> 6- وما علاقة الشيطان با ادم وحواء


لا توجد علاقه بينهم لكن الشيطان اراد ان يبعدهم عن الله القدوس الذى هو ضد الخطيه بسقوطهم فى الخطيه
و لكى يصبح له السلطان على ادم و حواء و البشريه 



> ومن اين ظهر كل هذا الكرة من الشيطان الى ادم وحواء حتى يتبع ذريتهم ايضا الى يومنا هذا


الشيطان عدو الله و يريد ان يسقط الانسان الذى احبه الله لكى يجعل الانسان لا يأخذ نصيبه فى ملكوت الله السماوى الابدى



> من كلامك ان المسيح ضحى بنفسة لكى يغفر الذنوب والخطية للانسان يعنى هذا ان الانسان يفعل كل الخطايا وبعد ذالك لا يحاسب عليها لان المسيح تحملها هو لوحدة


لا طبعا المسيح بالفعل محى الخطيه و اعطانا المعموديه التى هى الميلاد الجديد
لكن مش الانسان يخطئ و لا يحاسب
فكل واحد سوف يحاسب على اعماله 
لكن بالفعل لا يوجد انسان بلا خطيه لكن كل انسان امامه الفرصه لنوال الخلاص و الغفران من المسيح
لكى ينال معه الحياه الابديه
و فى النهايه سوف فى المجئ الثانى فى القيامه و الدينونه الاخيره كل واحد يحساب على حسب اعماله
فيقول للابرار "تعالوا الى يا مباركى ابى الى الملكوت المعد لكم"
و يقول للاشرار "ذهبوا عني يا ملاعين الى النار الابدية المعدة لابليس وملائكته"
و هذه سوف تكون حياه ابديه لا رجوع فيهااااااااا ابدااااااااا
فكل واحد له عمر واحد على الارض يجب ان يلحق نفسه قبل فوات الاوان 

المشاركه الاصليه من سبحان ربى


> كنت اريد ان اسأل سؤال اخر أيضا .. انا فهمت ان ادم وحواء اخطئوا والله كان قد قال ان لهم عقاب اذااخطئوا
> ولكن اذا اعترفوا بالذنب وندموا عليه وعزموا على الا يعودوا اليه مرة اخرى ... فهنا الله الغفور والعفو يغفر ويعفو
> وهذا ليه رجوع فى كلمته .. ولكن أعتقد أن هذه القاعدة
> من أخطأ وعاد الى الله وعزم على الا يعود فى المعصيه سيجد الله تواب رحيم
> ...



الانسان بالفعل عندما سقط فى الخطيه ندم على ما فعله 
و الله من رحمته لم يرد ان يتركه لكن اراد ان يخلصه
لكن الله ايضا عادل فالخطيه اجرتها موت
و يجب ان يكون مصير ادم الموت
و لكن الله رحيم و اعطاه الوعد بالفداء و بالفعل تم الفداء و رجعنا اليه مره اخرى

ارجو مكنش طولت عليكم
سلام المسيح


----------



## My Rock (9 أكتوبر 2008)

القسم للاسئلة و الاجوبة و ليس للجرجرة و العرعرة
سؤال واحد في كل موضوع و لا داعي لهذه المهزلة

يُغلق


----------

